# compatibilité Ram PC



## MarcMame (25 Septembre 2003)

Lesquels d'entres vous ont acheté de la DDR PC2700 pour PC qui fonctionne sans problème sur un Mac (en l'occurence un MDD bi1,25)
Si vous avez des prix et adresses sur Paris....
Par exemple, Surcouf la propose en 512Mo pour 89. Ca marche ça ?


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2003)

J'ai acheté 512 Mo de RAM PC2700 chez MacPartner à l'Apple Expo, dans les 80 euro, pour la mettre dans mon MDD dual 1GHz et ça marche.
Ben voilà c'est tout quoi.


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2003)

attention, selon des notes qui traîne les G5 sont extrêmement sensible a la qualité de ram embarqué de plus on rappel que les slots marche par paire et qu'il faut bien mettre 2 barrettes de référence identique !


----------



## MarcMame (26 Septembre 2003)

Je vois que tout le monde suis.
Le premier me raconte qu'il a acheté de la ram Mac dans une boutique....Mac... Et le second qui me parle du G5.... Je reve.


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tout le monde suis.
> Le premier me raconte qu'il a acheté de la ram Mac dans une boutique....Mac... Et le second qui me parle du G5.... Je reve.


Le problème mon vieux, c'est, qu'à part les experts type "Macbidouille", le marché de la ram est tellement bordélique qu'il vaut mieux faire confiance à un revendeur spécialiste Mac !...
Des gens comme Surcouf qui ont les pieds dans les 2 mondes ont fait une bonne sélection qu'ils proposent au rayon Mac !...
Sinon, toujours courir uniquement pour un prix dans ce marché de baise couillon !...
Ou alors tu vas poser ta question sur les forums du même Macbidouille et tu vas rue Mongalet avec ta petite liste !!!  Et essaies d'échanger en cas de pb !
Moi, pour une connerie comme çà, sur Paris, je file à la Fnac Digitale ou chez son cousin Surcouf, en province je commande par MacWay et éventuellement chez CDiscount grâce au configurateur et leur connaissance du Mac (mais faut pas être pressé)...
La prise de tête face à qq  d'écart !


Pour rire : les Macbidouilleurs en sont à conseiller, pour le G5 bi, de la Ram hyper technique à 400 uros le Go !!!


----------



## MarcMame (26 Septembre 2003)

Mon petit Golf....
Tout le propos d'un forum comme celui là est de profiter de l'expérience des autres. Et si... je dis bien *SI* un utilisateur plus téméraire que moi a acheté de la Ram PC2700 chez un chinois et qu'il ne rencontre aucun problème : autant en profiter et je ne vais pas me gener !
En ce qui concerne la prise de tête pour quelques euros... nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs....
512Mo PC2700 pour Mac : environ 110/120
La même pour PC (caractéristiques strictement identiques) : environ 85/90
Si 35 ne sont que _quelques_ Euros pour toi, je t'autorise à me reverser cette insignifiante différence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS : Ce qui nous fait 70 pour 2 barrettes, ce qu'il me faut. soit 460FF !
Une broutille quoi !


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> ...Et si... je dis bien *SI* un utilisateur plus téméraire que moi a acheté de la Ram PC2700 chez un chinois et qu'il ne rencontre aucun problème : autant en profiter et je ne vais pas me gener !
> En ce qui concerne la prise de tête pour quelques euros... nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs....
> 512Mo PC2700 pour Mac : environ 110/120
> La même pour PC (caractéristiques strictement identiques) : environ 85/90
> ...


A condition d'avoir une réponse ultra précise...
Lis bien :
Pour ta référence "PC2700" tu vas avoir "10" marques (donc 10 références précises) dont 2 respecteront strictement les normes et fonctionnereont sur Mac et 8 =&gt; poubelle ou retour...
*Il n'y a pas de barette "xxx pour Mac" !* 
Il n'y a que des barettes PC ! 
Dont certainent "respecteront strictement les normes et fonctionneront sur Mac" et le prix est donc le même !!!

nb : pour les travaux pratiques, je ne fais les visites rue mongalet que le samedi après-midi par beau temps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nb bis : il est vrai que les revendeurs Mac profite de ce flou


----------



## MarcMame (26 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A condition d'avoir une réponse ultra précise...


Evidemment ! C'est justement pour ça que je pose la question qu'est ce que tu crois ! Si quelqu'un à acheté une barrette précise dans un magasin précis et qu'il dit que ça marche, j'y vais, c'est tout ! Où est le problème ?
Je prefere juste acheter 2 barrettes à 85 rue mongallet que les mêmes chez CLG à 112 ! point barre.



> Lis bien :
> Pour ta référence "PC2700" tu vas avoir "10" marques (donc 10 références précises) dont 2 respecteront strictement les normes et fonctionnereont sur Mac et 8 =&gt; poubelle ou retour...
> *Il n'y a pas de barette "xxx pour Mac" !*
> Il n'y a que des barettes PC !


Tu as tout à fait raison, il n'y a pas de barrettes Mac ou PC, il faut tester. Certains l'on fait, avec succes. C'est pour ça que je viens poser la question ici ! pourquoi tester 10 barrettes si d'autres l'on déjà fait ? Pas compliqué à comprendre quand même non ?
Il n'y a pas de loterie là dedans comme tu le dis. Le seul truc, c'est que seuls les magasins Mac font le tri mais ils sont 30% plus cher et comme il ne divulguent pas les réferences des barretes séléctionnées (on se demande bien pourquoi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Si tel est le cas, il me donne la référence de la barette, sa marque, ses caractéristiques, éventuellement, le lieu d'achat et j'y vais. 
Si on me dit que les barrettes Corsair, NoName, samsung, whatever ne fonctionnent pas, c'est déjà ça de pris. Si on me dit, comme ça à l'air le d'être le cas, que les puces infinéon ne posent pas de problème, c'est tout ce que je demande.




> Dont certainent "respecteront strictement les normes et fonctionneront sur Mac" et le prix est donc le même !!!


C'est là où je ne suis pas d'accord. Un ami à acheté une barrette dans un magasin spécifique Mac pour 130. Son pote qui à PC à acheté la même dans un chinois pour PC : 91 ce qui nous fait plus de 250FF de différence !
Ils ont comparé l'emballage : c'est le même produit. Même marque, mêmes puces mémoire (infinéon), mêmes caractéristique (non Ecc, 2,5v, etc...) mais pas du tout le même prix !!


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est là où je ne suis pas d'accord. Un ami à acheté une barrette dans un magasin spécifique Mac pour 130. Son pote qui à PC à acheté la même dans un chinois pour PC : 91 ce qui nous fait plus de 250FF de différence !
> Ils ont comparé l'emballage : c'est le même produit. Même marque, mêmes puces mémoire (infinéon), mêmes caractéristique (non Ecc, 2,5v, etc...) mais pas du tout le même prix !!


Nous sommes d'accord mais pas sous le même angle ; oui pour les CLG, Macway, Goldway et autres revendeurs spécifiques Mac...
Mais les Fnac, Surcouf et autres qui font les 2 ont une politique de prix différente, pas forcément beaucoup plus chère...
Les 2 x 256 Mo PNY (pour G5) à la Fnac = 2 x 49  = 98 ...
Les 2 x 512 = 2 x 89 = 178 
Je parlais aussi de CDiscount sur le net, mais là, pb de la référence exacte...
Ta réction est aussi typique d'un Ile-de-Francien ! 
Et la province...

Dans l'ordre d'idée, dans un autre post, j'ai parlé des barettes PNY, distribuée entre autre par la FNAC et qui est compatible Mac ; la chercher rue mongalet...


----------



## MarcMame (26 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 x 512 = 2 x 89 = 178 


Ben tu vois quand tu veux !
89, c'est bien comme prix. Je vais donc aller à la Fnac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pfffff, tu pouvais pas le dire tout de suite ?


----------



## MarcMame (26 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un G5/Panther sinon rien...


Ben alors j'imagine que c'est rien en ce moment ! du moins jusqu'à la sortie du félin.
Quel dommage d'avoir un G5 et de ne pas s'en servir.


----------



## MarcMame (26 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 x 512 = 2 x 89 = 178 


J'espere que tu dis vrai, parce que sur le site de la FNAC, la seule barrette de 512Mo PC2700 proposée est à 179 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis perplexe....


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors j'imagine que c'est rien en ce moment ! du moins jusqu'à la sortie du félin.
> Quel dommage d'avoir un G5 et de ne pas s'en servir.


Moi !...
Mon G5 est en exploitation quotidienne depuis maintenant 13 jours (CR ici...)...




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> J'espere que tu dis vrai, parce que sur le site de la FNAC, la seule barrette de 512Mo PC2700 proposée est à 179 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FNAC Digitale, facture à l'appui en marque PNY...
Les stocks magasins ne coïncide pas toujours avec la FNAC.com...


----------



## WS95000 (27 Septembre 2003)

Ras le bol des machines hypersensibles à la "soi-disante" qualité de la RAM. Les RAM ne sont en cause, moi, je nutilise pratiquement que les RAM sans marque sans avoir jamais eu le moindre problème. Je soupçonne plutôt que certains constructeurs restreignent délibérément la tolérance de leurs machines au RAM.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bas les machines capricieuses. Vivre les machines du peuple.


----------



## MarcMame (27 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> FNAC Digitale, facture à l'appui en marque PNY...
> Les stocks magasins ne coïncide pas toujours avec la FNAC.com...


Je te crois, mais en l'occurence le prix affiché sur leur site ne donne pas envie de se rendre au magasin...




> Moi !...
> Mon G5 est en exploitation quotidienne depuis maintenant 13 jours (CR ici...)...


Alors tu devrais changer ta signature en : "un G5 sans Panther sinon rien"


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Deux bons endroits pour la ram top Achat (en france..)et   Crucial (Angleterre..)
> le 1er est très bon marché,mais je connais moins..le second c'est mon fournisseur attitré (ram de qualité + bons prix )


Oui, mais là, on retombe sur le pb de connaître la bonne ref compatible Mac...




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je te crois, mais en l'occurence le prix affiché sur leur site ne donne pas envie de se rendre au magasin...


Un petit coup de fil...
Sinon, Surcouf à coup sûr... En tant que cousin de la Fnac ils ont une politique de prix inférieure et les bonnes références Mac...




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu devrais changer ta signature en : "un G5 sans Panther sinon rien"


Hé, j'anticipe...


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> il y a de la ram compatible Mac dans le 1er (dixit des macbidouilleurs ayant acheté là-bas..)et pour le second,le lien arrive directement sur la page Mac (ram DDR pour Bi-pro 1,25 si c'est bien ça?..)



Pour top achat, je suis allé refouiller, il faut la ref, pas d'indication Mac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Crucial, effectivement, j'ai pas été suffisement attentif !...
Le configurateur est ici... 
Les G5 sont même déjà catalogués... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les prix, je n'arrive pas à me faire une idée !

Seul regret, tout est en british !... Faut bien que je critique, sinon, je vais perdre la face...


----------



## Spyro (29 Septembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tout le monde suis.


C'est toi qui suis pas, je te parle de 512 Mo à 80 ! Et je me trompe le prix d'ailleurs, sur leur site c'est 92 euro (à l'AE ils devaient faire des prix). Il me semble tout de même que cela correspond à ce que tu cherches non ? De la RAM pas trop chère ?
Bon OK c'est pas Paris intramuros...



> En ce qui concerne la prise de tête pour quelques euros... nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs....
> 512Mo PC2700 pour Mac : environ 110/120
> La même pour PC (caractéristiques strictement identiques) : environ 85/90


Comme quoi tu ne m'avais même pas lu, mais tu te paies quand même ma tête. Espèce de malapris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A moins que tu n'aies un principe qui t'oblige à ne pas acheter de RAM dans une boutique mac (la "RAM mac" je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire) même si c'est moins cher...


----------



## MarcMame (30 Septembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui suis pas, je te parle de 512 Mo à 80 ! Et je me trompe le prix d'ailleurs, sur leur site c'est 92 euro (à l'AE ils devaient faire des prix). Il me semble tout de même que cela correspond à ce que tu cherches non ? De la RAM pas trop chère ?
> Bon OK c'est pas Paris intramuros...


Mon petit Spyro, tu es bien gentil mais tu devrais commencer par te frotter tes petits yeux avant de prendre la mouche.
1/ Recommander d'acheter de la Ram à L'AE *après* L'AE ce n'est pas très malin.
2/ Sur le site de MacPartner, la RAM est effectivement à 92.....*H.T.*
Ce qui nous fait un bon 110 TTC auquel tu peux rajouter les frais de ports. Très bonne affaire, en effet. Merci spyro.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Comme quoi tu ne m'avais même pas lu, mais tu te paies quand même ma tête. Espèce de malapris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Relis toi.... J'exige de plates excuses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Très franchement, je me fout d'acheter la Ram dans une boutique Mac où ailleurs. J'irais chez mon boucher si elle était moins cher. Point barre.


----------



## g0g01 (30 Septembre 2003)

Lien direct, pas besoin de configurateur, crucial vend la même ram pour ttes les marques, par catégorie.
Dans ton cas c'est de la DDR2700 comme tu le dis au début, lien direct :
http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/listModule.asp?module=DDR+PC2700&amp;cat=RAM&amp;package=allModules
C'est le premier modèle dans la liste, les autres c'est de l'ECC. Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés, les prix sont compétitifs, y compris les frais de port, les barrettes sont de très très bonne qualité et ils livrent en deux jours.
A+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: tt ce thread pour choisir de la ddr2700, surréaliste


----------



## olidev (30 Septembre 2003)

Si tu veux pas te tromper, tu peux trouver chez Memoryx la même ram qu'apple livre en standard sur le PowerMac G4 dual 1.25

J'ai déjà acheté chez eux, la ram est garantie *à vie*, j'ai eu un problème avec une ram pour un iBook 1 an 1/2 après et il me l'on remplacer sans broncher, je n'ai même pas payé les frais de port !!!

Il sont aussi d'autres modèles compatible un peu moins cher :
http://www.memoryx.net/dual125ghz.html


----------



## MarcMame (30 Septembre 2003)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux pas te tromper, tu peux trouver chez Memoryx la même ram qu'apple livre en standard sur le PowerMac G4 dual 1.25
> 
> J'ai déjà acheté chez eux, la ram est garantie *à vie*, j'ai eu un problème avec une ram pour un iBook 1 an 1/2 après et il me l'on remplacer sans broncher, je n'ai même pas payé les frais de port !!!
> 
> ...


100$ Ouille !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus 22$ de frais de port en express ou 9$ mais 3/5 semaines de livraison. Merci quand même....


----------



## MarcMame (30 Septembre 2003)

g0g01 a dit:
			
		

> Lien direct, pas besoin de configurateur, crucial vend la même ram pour ttes les marques, par catégorie.
> Dans ton cas c'est de la DDR2700 comme tu le dis au début, lien direct :
> http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/listModule.asp?module=DDR+PC2700&amp;cat=RAM&amp;package=allModules
> C'est le premier modèle dans la liste, les autres c'est de l'ECC. Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés, les prix sont compétitifs, y compris les frais de port, les barrettes sont de très très bonne qualité et ils livrent en deux jours.
> ...


Ouaip... On est quand même à 95 avec les frais de port... Sans doute ce qu'il y a de moins cher par correspondance.... Mais je vais d'abord faire un tour à la FNAC voir si il a de la Ram à 89 comme l'annonce Golf, excusez moi d'être à 16 près 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Sinon je l'étrangle !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait Golf, dans quel magasin as tu été ? boulevard Saint-Germain ?


----------

